# A Mess of Flatties...



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

With the great weather opportunity today my good buddy Ginzu and I went offshore yakking again.

The goal was to head a little over 3 miles out to some live bottom we have to try and find us a grouper. Plan was to hit one spot on the way out, the 3 mile spots and work our way back bumping the chicken coops. Not long after we got started Ginzu pulls the hook on a bobo and as he is re-rigging and I see a big dorsal fin coming straight at him. I holler at him and peddle over to get a closer look. Turns out it was a BEAUTIFUL mako in the 300lb range. About 7ft or so. She was LIT up. I really wish we had something to throw at her. Alas after she circled us a few times she moved on and so did we.

We hit the first spot with nothing but snapper.

Then off again but on the way we found two more chicken coops! Its rare to find a new spot offshore in a kayak but to find two back to back in one day is just AWESOME! I didnt have a fish in the cooler yet but I already felt it was a great day!

We bounced around there awhile catching dang snapper but rob pulls up a nice trigger.

We get to the live bottom only to discover it was loaded with black nose sharks. :thumbdown:

We didnt stay long and we started to bounce the other coops on the way back. I decided to see if the flounder showed up and to make a long story short...well...they did! We brought home nine a piece. Threw back several keepers as we only keep them if they are over 14". I also had my biggest of the day jump out of my cooler before I could close the lid! Bummer. I too also managed a real nice trigger. 

Overall it was a GREAT day on the water!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very impressive as usual! Great catch


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome did you launch from beach 1 near navarre ??? I thought I recoguized the truck with 4 hobies on it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG, once again------killed em!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Superb report! And a fine mess of flatfish!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great report it sounds like they're getting thicker offshore, What size jigs do you guys normally use to get to the bottom?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Some fine eatin'.........

Robin


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and great photos. :thumbsup: Wish I had a day like your's. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

You guys rocked it!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

That's awesome. As usual, you've got the fish dialed in. Do you use weight ahead of your jigs to get them down faster?


----------

